# What bands for what ammo ?



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Ok, I have some 1 mm GZK and 1mm Precise gold flatbands. I want to buy so new bands soon but I don't know which bands for which ammo are the best .

My question is : could you please tell me you favorite band/ammo combination ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I like .5 Simpleshot Black with 3/8" ammo but I shoot long draw. I hear many like .6 with 3/8" ammo for short draw.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

My choice as today: 8mm. ammo / 0.65 Precise band.

Love that band.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

.5 straight cuts for 3/8.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I like the.5mm or .6mm BSB ( Burning Skull Bands ) straight cut for 3/8 steel.....the bands are white, which gives a great line of sight reference to the point of aim off the fork tip.

Darrell / Georgia/ USA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Current favorite is 100% Slingshot .55 cut 15-20 taper, 5.5" active, shooting 5/16 (8mm) steel. Super smooth draw and gives 250+ fps. Works well with 3/8 (220+ fps).


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Harry Knuckles sadly the shipping from Simple shot to Romania is about 30 dollars.

But thanks for the good intention


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

The only options I have here in Romania are :

BSB Beige 0.8 mm

Beige Latex 1.2 mm

Theraband gold

Precise Gold 1 mm

Cold Weather Precise Pink 0.8 mm

GZK Green 0.8 mm

Thanks everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like thicker stuff like .75 or .70 mm . I can use it for big ammo or small . I just cut the appropriate widths and pouch size . On my current set up I'm using .75 mm cut to a 1/2 " x 3/8" inch taper with a small micro fiber pouch for 3/8 " inch steel . Easy to pull , fast and lasts a LONG time . ( @ 1000 shots ) Don't over pre-stretch band or pull constrictor knot too tight when attaching pouch is key .


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> Harry Knuckles sadly the shipping from Simple shot to Romania is about 30 dollars.
> 
> But thanks for the good intention


If you can get your hands on Yellow Snipersling it performs very similarly to Simpleshot black. Doesn't last quite as long as Simpleshot but I don't think anything lasts as long as Simpleshot latex.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

3/4" straight cut .62 GZK bands with 3/8" ammo for me.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Precise 0.5 for 5/16" and 3/8", Simpleshot 0.8 or Cattyshack 0.82 for 7/16" steel.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

5 mm orange bands off eBay - dozen of them for $10 - can't beat it. Works for both 5/16" & 3/8" steel.


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

0.72 GZK green. Very very versatile (for different size ammo), fast and long lasting.

I use a 20-15mm taper with 3/8 steel. No doubt it could easily handle 7/16 or even 1/2 steel with wide enough bands. I wouldnt go anything smaller than 3/8 steel though.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> Harry Knuckles sadly the shipping from Simple shot to Romania is about 30 dollars.
> 
> But thanks for the good intention





Harry Knuckles said:


> SLINGIN' SHOTS said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Knuckles sadly the shipping from Simple shot to Romania is about 30 dollars.
> ...


This place in U.K. stocks it... https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/product-page/sniper-sling-band-material

Wid be much cheaper postage too methinks


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Trap1 said:


> SLINGIN' SHOTS said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Knuckles sadly the shipping from Simple shot to Romania is about 30 dollars.
> ...


Trap 1 yes this would be a better option but the shipping is still pretty high 15 pound.

Thanks everybody


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

I think I will get either black or yellow snipersling bands as they offer free shipping.

Does anyone know what ammo to use with what type of bands from snipersling ?

Thanks


----------



## FlingShotLife (Jan 6, 2017)

I am running pink cold weather precise I think it is .6mm and shoot check weld 3/8. Usually a 22 to 15 taper, or 3/4" straights. I play with sizes all the time. 
I do also shoot 5/16 and .25. With various. Other bands. Green precise. Yellow precise..

You should go check out some YouTube videos that some of the members have on here like. ATO. 



 , or catapult carnage 



. There are any other great videos to check out that can greatly help.


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you very much


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> I think I will get either black or yellow snipersling bands as they offer free shipping.
> 
> Does anyone know what ammo to use with what type of bands from snipersling ?
> 
> Thanks


The ammo that is best suited for the bands will depend on the band thickness, the taper, and your draw length. A TON of good info on tapers vs thickness, vs draw length vs ammo size on this board and more in videos on youtube like the one shared above. Ultimately, you will need to do a bit of trying out different variables to find out what works best for you. As a start, you could pick the minds of many very experienced people here by giving a few more specifics like your draw length, which thickness of band you plan on ordering, or what size ammo you plan on shooting most, etc.. Put a few details out and I bet the collective experience here will offer up some very good suggestions.

For starters, I haven't shot snipersling but have compared many others and found that there isn't all that much variability between brands of bands. If you are using a short draw (chin, cheek, or ear) then the 0.5 with a wider taper (25-20 or similar) will probably shoot 3/8" really well. You will probably also get good results from the same taper using the 0.7 thick and 7/16" steel. If you have an extended draw, then you will get similar performance from thinner bands- i.e. the 0.5 from full butterfly will probably be pretty close to the 0.7 from a short draw. Again, these are just general guesses and you will benefit from playing around with different tapers vs ammo sizes vs band thicknesses once you start in the general area.


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks Deset Flipper


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> Thanks Deset Flipper


One final note, as mentioned several times above the thicker options (like sniper 0.7) can probably be cut to narrow tapers (16-12 or something like that) for smaller ammo like 5/16" or 3/8" while still being good for shooting larger ammo like 7/16" with bigger tapers like 25-20. If you are looking for one "do it all" roll of elastic. Although the performance with smaller ammo will be a bit better with thinner elastic, this can be a good approach for people who don't want to stockpile different thicknesses of elastic to match different sizes of ammo.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

I like the .6 sumeike and 8mm steel. With a 23/18 cut short draw. I live in a fairly cold climate so the larger taper substitutes for the cold. Cheers.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Matching Bands and Ammo


NB: 1/16 (1.58 mm), 1/8 (3.17 mm), 1/4 (6.35 mm), 5/16 (7.9 mm), 3/8 (9.52 mm), 1/2 (12.7 mm), 5/8 (15.87 mm), 3/4 (19.05 mm), 7/8 (22.22 mm), 1 (25.4 mmm) TUBE ==== 1632 Single For ==> 4.5-6mm Ammo(Frameless shooting) 1632 Double For ==> 6-9.5mm Ammo(Target Shooting) 2040 Single For ==>...




www.slingshotforum.com





In the search bar at the top type "matching ammo with bands".

Salutations


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Lately, I've been using cheapo green 0.6mm bands off amazon - work great for my 42" draw with 3/8" - shoots flat at 10m.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

If you are in the states, Simple Shot Black .50. is a really good one
I cut it 3/4 to 1/2” 13”active for a 63” draw. It zips 7/16 steel right along.


----------

